# Clown Loach white spot?



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

We have two clown loach, they have always had a silkly look to them but now one is much much paler than then the other. My mum is worried that it might be whitespot but I'm sure I read somewhere that some loaches are just paler than the others??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Put them in a QT and observe symptoms if you are worried. This, of course, could stress them more. If they are active and eating then I wouldn't worry about them till they show signs.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree, it is probably just its a different colour or stressed...this will probably not affect the fish.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Nathan, this thread is from october T_T. The issue will have been resolved by now.


----------

